
German Federal Constitutional Court: Posteo must be able to monitor customers - germanier
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fnetzwelt%2Fnetzpolitik%2Fbundesverfassungsgericht-posteo-muss-kunden-ueberwachen-koennen-a-1250524.html
======
germanier
The German Federal Constitutional Court has decided today that German email
providers must be able to log IP addresses.

Link to their English-language press release:
[https://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/SharedDocs/Pressemit...](https://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/EN/2019/bvg19-007.html)

------
DoctorOetker
are they allowed to serve customers through onion routing?

~~~
luckylion
Why wouldn't they be? This only says that, when approached by law enforcement
with a valid warrant, they need to be able to log the IP that accessed a
certain account. If that IP is a TOR exit node, so be it.

